# Flour Okay?



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey,

So i got my hedgie a new Carolina Storm Wheel and I don't know if he's using it. i put a bit of flour on the wheel and i put him on it to see if it would leave footprints. He started eating the flour! Its a self rising flour, is it okay for him to eat it? It's just a small amount but I just wanted to make sure! Thanks!  
-Jessie


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

no need to use anything on your wheel you will notice within the next few days if he is using it as i'm sure it will be very apparent by all of the hedgie poop smeared all over it in the morning. give him a few days to get used to it. you may just try tilting it different ways i know if mine are tilted certain ways they won't use them that night cuz it's harder for them to get on or they slide off (watched this the other night on camera it was hilarious, but had to go fix it, felt bad cuz he wanted on there sooooooo bad lol) so just tilting it a little bit one way or the other may make the difference you will just have to play with it to find where he likes it best. also make sure you don't have it up too high for his size so it's not too hard for him to get on that will make a difference too for the same reason.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I am not sure about the flour... But another way that you can see if your hedgie is using the wheel is setting something small and light on the top and see if it is off in the morning. For example, place a fleece strip on the top of the wheel.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He should be okay unless he ate a ton of it. Self rising is just regular flour with some baking soda added into it  A little bit sprinkled won't hurt.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

The flour trick works great! I had to use it a few times when Holden's wheel was clean for a few days in a row and I was worried his activity decreased. The next morning I woke up to flour everywhere! I think he was trying to trick me.


----------

